# pillow moss. anyone ever have luck with it?



## Basketbreaker (Sep 30, 2005)

my pillow moss seems to just die for no reason. it gets frustrating. anyone had any luck


----------



## Auhsoj27 (Jun 3, 2005)

Are you harvesting your own from a local spot? It might not be suited for a tropical climate.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

could be a whole number of factors, without knowing the setting its hard to help. Probibly the most common is lack of light... even if you have a light on the tank moss tends to need a very high light level compared to everything else in the tank (I just stopped bothering and went with leaf litter, frogs liked it better anyways). Another is the moss too wet... they like it moist, not bog like (or for that matter maybe too dry!). Also, suppliments from dusting the food can kill the moss if it happens too much.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Temperate mosses seem to do less well in frog vivs than tropical mosses. As noted, mosses require lots of light and won't tolerate being either too wet or too dry. I've had good luck with tropical pillow moss, i.e. the kind sold by T&C terrariums.

Having said that, I've been moving more and more towards a base of long fiber sphagnum moss and leaf litter for my later vivs. Ironically, I'm finding that the sphagnum moss (obtained from Black Jungle) comes alive over time so I may end up with moss in those vivs as well  

Bill


----------



## Robin P (Oct 23, 2005)

Maybe a N00b Q, but anybody has a pic of pillow moss???

Cheers...!!


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Robin,

Here are a few pics of tropical pillow moss in my vivs.

Bill

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v395/ ... 1_5183.jpg

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/d ... =527&pos=1

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v395/ ... 5_2574.jpg


----------



## Robin P (Oct 23, 2005)

elmoisfive said:


> Robin,
> 
> Here are a few pics of tropical pillow moss in my vivs.
> 
> ...



Thanks Bill. Never seen it here in the Netherlands. *Nice fogs btw!!*

Cheers....!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2005)

my first attempt went to hell in a handbasket.

ill prob try again when i get around to getting some new bulbs.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

I can keep the usual "pillow moss" alive about 6 months maximum in my tanks. Java moss does well. I think it is a matter of strong light and ventilation that I haven't accomplished yet for the sake of pillow moss, but as long as the frogs are prospering and other plants are growing, I just grow what works and survives.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Here are a few of mine with pilllow moss from FL. One is a freshly set up 20V. I have been using it for >6 months with great results although it really doesnt spread for me much. It hates the calcium powder and really dark areas of the viv, otherwise I have found it easy and beautiful as a fresh green background to the frogs.

My real favorite is a moss called crystal wort that I got from a local pet store (grows underwater like Java does) and if laid out on a bed of coco or sphagnum it becomes a lush carpet of light green turf. Spread real fast if you grow some in the pond sections or underwater. 

Bill, 
Is that a pair of bicolor in your 3rd photo.? Very nice. Would love to hear your experiences with them

Shawn


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Shawn,

Actually the frogs in the 3rd photo are orange terribilis...it's a really bad pic of the frogs color-wise but I like how they are facing each other. These two came from Black Jungle and I have four more froglets from Joe Nickerson. After comparing notes with him, I am pretty sure the BJ duo came from him as well. Great frogs.

Bill


----------

